# ONE OWNER SCHWINN PHANTOM FIND



## Clark58mx (Jan 30, 2017)

Scored this early Schwinn Black Phantom with a drum brake tonight. This is a one owner bike. It will clean up nice. The leather is missing, typical Phantom seat. It's crazy what's still out there.


----------



## SHO2010 (Jan 30, 2017)

Great find, a little polish, a lot of rubbing and she will be good as new.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2017)

With the seat that low, I would assume the owner never rode it after he got his drivers license. Nice score.


----------



## Pantmaker (Jan 30, 2017)

Nice score. I love stuff like that.


----------



## sccruiser (Jan 30, 2017)

WOW !   please post some after cleanup shots of this gem!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jan 30, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> With the seat that low, I would assume the owner never rode it after he got his drivers license. Nice score.



Maybe it was for a little person.


----------



## Clark58mx (Jan 30, 2017)

Yes I will post a updated photo once it's cleaned up.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 30, 2017)

rusty.kirkpatrick said:


> Maybe it was for a little person.




Only Clark58mx can verify that.


----------

